# Trio12 4.5cf build with no skill.



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

So I've build 1 of 2 Trio12 subs in 4.5cf enclosures tuned to 19hz with a Bash 500w amp. Dimensions are 13widex24.5tallx36deep, it'll be placed beside the sofa so it'll be partially hidden. This is my first box build and had minimal tools, so its ugly as sin....but sounds pretty good. In the garage it sounded deeper than my MFW15. No bottoming out yet with test tones yet. I noticed a buzz everytime the bass hit, but as a noob found that the speaker level turning things on the amp was not tightened...hehe...Caulking the port was a pain, and I didn't do such a great job with the brace.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know where ugly comes from, it looks like you did an excellent job. Post a pic of the sub in your HT room when it gets there and let us know how it performs.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

any pictures of it with the guts in place? It looks to be a well-built sturdy box! i wouldn't complain about it.


----------



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some finished pics, as you can see, its pretty ugly with the caulking and glue and misaligned. But so far it sounds pretty insane. It goes low and loud in the garage in the middle of the room and concrete floor, cant wait to place it in the theater with corner boost. I'll have more pics of it in there soon.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

it looks decent, remember 90% of the niceness of wood work is in the finishing, the base-work can be fairly rough, but if you take 20+hrs to finish/veneer that cabinet, you could make it look like a million bucks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

+1. Some sanding and finishing and you're golden!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ugly? No. Big? Yes. Bet it sounds great as it looks? Priceless.:T


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, looks great! Reminds me I have to get off my butt and finish mine!!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

What are the actual dimension of the enclosure?

oops sorry should have read your first post haha!!


----------



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

So i've been running this sub for a couple months now and back to report that its more than enough output and goes low enough. But the size thing is starting to take its toll, its placed next to my sofa and its really noticeable and easy to localize. I've bought an antimode EQ to tame it and its helped a little but I still feel it sounds better up front with the rest of the speakers. Does anybody have experience with the passive radiator package that CSS offers and how it compares to the ported version?!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In the same size and tuning the PR version will roll off a little quicker.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Its possible you're crossing over the subwoofer to the mains at too high of a frequency.

Does your reciever have the ability to adjust the x-over points?

My receiver gives me 50hz and 80hz, then 100hz, 150hz, and 200hz,

I find in general listening, the 50hz is the most enveloping, But this is because your ears usually only localize 63hz and up. When i set it up to 80hz, there is more emphasis on the mid-bass, and the sub pulls you towards it somewhat. As in to say that the stereo image shifts towards whatever direction the subwoofer is in.

Try a lower crossover to see if that helps with localization, It may just be that your subwoofer is outperforming your mains in the overlapping ranges, and thats why you are being drawn to it.

My 14ft^3 Box tuned for ~16hz with an SDX 15 does really well when set to 80hz, but at the 50hz, its seamless.


----------

